# Question about CIA headers and tuning



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

If you only have a CIA and headers and high flow cats does it require getting the car tuned? :confused


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

The car needs to be tuned period for optimum performance.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

we just put slp longtubes on an 05 with k&n cold air at gtodealers dealership and he didnt have to have it tuned but if you want the most for your money get it tuned just to get that last bit of power out of it. :cheers btw the 05s run a ton better with lts.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Ditto on the tune...but you dont have to.
All I have is a Predator that I can play with.....I'm waiting till after the cam install before I dyno.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with 04gtolover, Gary is very happy with his car and plans on getting a tune after we do a cam swap. 05GTO pm me and I'll hook you up on prices! :cheers


----------

